# schwarz-weiß Flyer



## supernuss (16. August 2004)

Schönen guten Abend!
Ich musste in letzter Zeit des öfteren Flyer in schwarz-weiß designen (wegen den Druckkosten, manchmal wurden sie auch nur kopiert). Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar gute Homepages von Künstlern kennt, die sich gerade auf sw spezialisiert haben! Danke im Voraus!
MfG Simon


----------



## ShadowMan (17. August 2004)

Hi Simon!

Ich kenne zwar keine url eines SW-Künstlers, aber ich bin der Meinung das man aus fast jedem Farbbild ein mindestens genauso gutes SW-Bild erzeugen kann. Wichtig ist nur die Anzahl der Informationen in diesem Bild, denn SW-Bilder mit sehr vielen Informationen wirken schnell überladen.

Schau dir doch folgendes Tutorial mal an:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27618.html

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

